# Kisado



## granfire (Aug 30, 2010)

Anybody know what that's supposed to be?


----------



## rlp271 (Aug 30, 2010)

It would help a lot if you could provide the Korean spelling, but if it's &#44592;&#49324;&#46020;, then the only thing I can think of off the top of my head is the idea of chivalry.  That's the best translation: chivalry or knighthood.  Why? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## granfire (Aug 30, 2010)

I do believe the Korean spelling is irrelevand: It's a new thing an organization cooked up, So I was wondering if anybody in the real MA world had heard of it. I have no idea what it is supposed to be.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe some more context would help...  I think there's a similar term, for example, in Japanese sword arts.  Is it the name of a kata/form/hyung or is it an idea or principle they're espousing?


----------



## granfire (Aug 30, 2010)

That seems to come close to the matter.

Seems the organization has taken to lighten the study load for the students by making sparring more of an optional thing, putting more emphasis on - well, I don't know. But Kisado is the name of the new flavor.

I was hoping it had somewhat of a more solid foundation.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 31, 2010)

granfire said:


> That seems to come close to the matter.
> 
> Seems the organization has taken to lighten the study load for the students by_*making sparring more of an optional thing*,_ putting more emphasis on - well, I don't know. But Kisado is the name of the new flavor.
> 
> I was hoping it had somewhat of a more solid foundation.



Wow.  What is next?  Taebo instead of taekwondo?


----------



## granfire (Aug 31, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Wow.  What is next?  Taebo instead of taekwondo?



More like 'buy the material workout is optional' Mailorder Black Belt.

It has been a sore spot with the members. Not at all what the majority signed up for...


----------



## rlp271 (Aug 31, 2010)

If they're espousing some sort of principle, then yes, the Korean characters, and the Hanja (Chinese characters) used do matter or else they're just picking a random cool-sounding (to them) word, that makes zero sense in context.  That might be what's happening.

Your description of what they're doing sounds terrible.


----------



## granfire (Aug 31, 2010)

rlp271 said:


> If they're espousing some sort of principle, then yes, the Korean characters, and the Hanja (Chinese characters) used do matter or else they're just picking a random cool-sounding (to them) word, that makes zero sense in context.  That might be what's happening.
> 
> Your description of what they're doing sounds terrible.




It is just one of so many tings that have turned ugly in the last few years. But that is a story for the long cold Arctic winters...


----------

